
No one at Groupon knows I’m writing this - vincent_s
https://medium.com/@andrewmason/why-root-for-groupon-8f95dea7f234#.qghnk7jqr
======
baldfat
> It’s (Groupon) the tech startup equivalent of camping in an undetectable
> corner in an FPS and sniping people — it feels like cheating.

